

How Carriers and Phone Makers are Strangling Android - mawhidby
http://gizmodo.com/5427938/how-carriers-and-phone-makers-are-strangling-android-and-googles-plan-to-save-it

======
jodrellblank
"a gurgling software slurry of incompatibility, user experience inconsistency
and general frustration."

Like that wasn't utterly predictable. And here -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=996783> \- someone was arguing that the
iPhone changing minimally between versions is a _bad_ thing.

